# who makes the best upgraded 4l65e transmission?



## badgoat91 (Jul 13, 2009)

im looking to buy the best 4l65e replacement tranny that i can, any suggestions?


----------



## GTOworshiper9 (Apr 12, 2009)

Performabuilt and RPM are the best


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

RPM 
&
Speed Inc - Pure Power


----------

